# Wife outfishes the rod dawg @ Dirty Pelican 6/15/13



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

I got my rear end handed to me this past weekend. Wife outfished me.  Kristin's total=5 sharks over 5' (2bt's and a bullshark out of the yak and 2 bt's from land). Me=one lonely bullred.

Ready to rock with camp setup



Kristin waiting for the bite.





Water was like glass. I'm ready to slay em.



She hooked up first with a nice BT.







Ok, my turn...waiting....still waiting.....



Kristin's hooked up again to another BT.


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

Same ole song...She hooked up again. This time to a bullshark that drug her in circles.









I can't let her out do me. I resort to cheating on land. Yes bullred. 





WRONG...She schools me on how it's done with a land based BT.


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

And the last interesting hookup for the day...a gafftop ate the mullet then a sweet BT ate the gafftop.





I think I'll pickup knitting after this embarassment....but I wouldn't trade my problem for anything.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Congratulations to your wife. Same thing happen to me this weekend. You better hurry up and redeem yourself or you'll never hear the end of it. I know I don't.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Great pics!!!!


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Sounds like a great trip


----------



## cobra_steven (Jun 2, 2010)

Sweet...had tons of action!!


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Great trip. My wife beats me every time I take her bass fishing at the neighborhood pond and she never forgets it. She still reminds me of the times she beat me crappie fishin in college 6 years ago.


----------



## ElTiburon (May 1, 2005)

if there's one thing to always remember... LET THEM WIN!


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

HuntinforTail said:


> Great trip. My wife beats me every time I take her bass fishing at the neighborhood pond and she never forgets it. She still reminds me of the times she beat me crappie fishin in college 6 years ago.


I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice job Rodney, or actually Kristin. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Again, great job, especially Kristen. Give her a hug for me and tell her well done!

You, my friend, obviously need a refresher.


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

Awesome that's nice catches!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Nice job Rodney, or actually Kristin.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Its been a while since I've seen him on the beach. Sure do miss the silver sports car with the yak strapped to the top!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

You knew she always could do it. She finally decided to show you!  Nice trip Dawg! Good to see that your catching.


----------

